# Kann der WLAN-Kanal schuld an ständigen Disconnects sein?



## Herbboy (15. Dezember 2008)

*Kann der WLAN-Kanal schuld an ständigen Disconnects sein?*

Ich hab seit Monaten immer wieder mal Probleme mit meinem Speedport W502V in Verbindung mit meinem Acer 5920G. Manchmal is alles einwandfrei, manchmal disconnect alle 2-3 Minuten, wobei das NBook aber nicht WLAN verliert (andere WLANs werden weiterhin angezeigt, es wird auch korrekt ein "nicht verbunden" mit meinem WLAN angezeigt) und sich meistens nach wenigen Sekunden wieder neu verbindet. Manchmal muss ich selber neu connecten.

Distanz: 3 Meter bei freier Sicht, keine Wand, keine Möbel dazwischen. 

Nun frag ich mich, woran das Liegen kann. Ich hatte schon mehrfach alles neu konfiguriert, vor ein paar Wochen mal den Router KOMPLETT resettet (Werkeinstellung), danach ging es plötzlich einwandfrei. Vorgestern fing es dann wieder an, und ein Reset half nix. Gestern dann echt alle 20 Sekunden dieses verdammte "Monitor mit Kreuz" Symbol rechts unten bei Windows - mir reichte es, ich installierte vista64 neu (vorher vista32), neueste treiber usw., aber das Prob blieb. 

Dann hab ich mal den WLAN-Kanal umgestellt: (scheinbar) seitdem gibt es keine Probleme.

*Frage:* kann das echt am Kanal liegen? Oder war das reiner Zufall? Ich hatte auch mal Testweise nen Tag den Router meines Vaters hier, da gab es keinen einzigen Disconnect. Nur bin ich nicht sicher, ob es nun am Router oder doch am NBook liegt, denn auch mit dem Speedport gibt es mal Tage, wo mir kein disconnect auffällt... 

Ich könnt mir bei Atelco nen Linksys-Router inkl. Modem holen, ca. 55€, aber für das speedport hätt ich theoretisch noch Garantie - nur weiß ich eben nicht, ob es defekt is, und wenn ja: ob es auch nachvollziehbar wäre.


Konfig btw: einfach die Internetdaten eingegeben, Router als DHCP-Server aktiv, keine feste IP vergeben, WPA2 preshared, keine mac-filterung. Also nix ungewöhnliches. 

WLAN-Adapter is ein Intel 4965.


----------



## bengun (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kann der WLAN-Kanal schuld an ständigen Disconnects sein?*

Hi Herbboy,

das könnte am drahtlosen Netzwerk Dienst von Microsoft liegen (heißt bestimmt anders, aber die richtige Bezeichnung fällt mir nicht mehr ein).
Dieser durchsucht in bestimmten Abständen selbstständig die nähere Umgebung auf Wlan-Netze.
Dabei disconnectet er deine Verbindung.
Du kannst diesen Dienst mit dem Tool "Wireless Zero" unter Kontrolle bringen, oder ganz abschalten.

Wireless Zero Shutdown - Download - CHIP Online

Hat bei mir auch ganz gut geklappt


----------



## HeX (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kann der WLAN-Kanal schuld an ständigen Disconnects sein?*

auch mal andere kanäle probiert?
der Kanal 6 ist sehr beliebt, nehm doch mal die 12 oder 13 
es können auch andere geräte störungen und disconnects verursachen wie zb Schnurlose Telefone oder Microwellen


----------



## Herbboy (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kann der WLAN-Kanal schuld an ständigen Disconnects sein?*

@bengun: muss ich mal checken, aber: wieso geht es manchmal einwandfrei, und dann wieder an nem anderen tag 30 disconnects pro stunde?

@Hex: ja eben, ich hab gestern auf Kanal 13 umgestellt, und seitdem geht alles wieder - jedenfalls SCHEINBAR, es kann ja auch nur zufall gewesen sein. Was ich mich frage is: wäre es denn "normal", dass ich so eine störung hab, wenn mein Nachbar zufällig den gleichen Kanal verwendet, OBWOHL er selber grad gar nicht online is? Ich hab ca. 7-10 WLANs in Reichweite...


----------



## HeX (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kann der WLAN-Kanal schuld an ständigen Disconnects sein?*

ja ist normal, es gibt überlagerungen, störungen .. funkgespräche, ausweichfrequenzen ... eigentlich heilloses durcheinander wenn man das ganze mal sichbar/hörbar machen würde.

drum wähle einen kanal wo nicht soviel betrieb ist, und auch wenn der nachbar grad offline ist, der router ruft immer "hallo? .. ist da wer?"


----------



## Herbboy (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kann der WLAN-Kanal schuld an ständigen Disconnects sein?*

ich hatte vor 2 monaten auch mal umgestellt, da hatte ich 2 tage später dann wieder das problem... ich hoffe, es liegt wirklich am kanal und is nun erstmal erledigt...


ps: haben bessere router vlt. mehr kanäle?


----------



## taks (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kann der WLAN-Kanal schuld an ständigen Disconnects sein?*

nein, die kanäle sind von der norm her vorgegeben.

was auch noch sein könnte dass windows mucken wegen zu viel halboffenen verbindungen macht. da gibts aber patch welcher die Verbindungen von max 10 auf 50 erhöht. mir hats zumindest geholfen.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kann der WLAN-Kanal schuld an ständigen Disconnects sein?*

wo krieg ich den patch, und was heißt das überhaupt genau? welche art von "verbindungen" sind gemeint?


ps: der router geht auch ständig seit dem letzten reset in einem fehlgeschlagenen Selbsttest und/oder firmware-Suche (T-DSL und "online" LED blinken schnell und asynchron) - gleichzeitig kann man aber problemlos mit ihm in Internet ^^


----------



## AndreasMarkert (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kann der WLAN-Kanal schuld an ständigen Disconnects sein?*

Wie wäre es, einfach mal ein stinknormales LAN-Kabel zu nutzen?
3 Meter sind doch kein Ding.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kann der WLAN-Kanal schuld an ständigen Disconnects sein?*

nee, das ginge dann nur quer durchs zimmer, und ich hab das Nbook mal aufm schoss, mal auf dem tisch - da würde man nur im zweifel dran höngen bleiben, und schon sind 900€ hin... außerdem benutz ich es ab und an auch mal im ersten stock.


----------



## riedochs (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kann der WLAN-Kanal schuld an ständigen Disconnects sein?*

Es kann am Kanal liegen. Bei mir gibt es auch Probleme auf bestimmten Kanaelen.


----------



## Friday (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kann der WLAN-Kanal schuld an ständigen Disconnects sein?*

Sowas kann daran liegen, dass in der Nähe andere WLANs oder Funklautsprecher oder andere störende Sender vorhanden sind. Dann kann manchmal durch Änderung des Kanals eine Besserung erreicht werden.
Ich habe auch schon den Fall gehabt, dass ein WLAN-Gerät einfach auf bestimmten (genormten) Kanälen mit anderen WLAN-Geräten nicht vernünftig zusammenarbeiten wollte - also ein Kompatibilitätsproblem.

Eine Änderung des Kanals sollte nicht nur um einen Kanal weiter erfolgen, sondern mindestens drei Kanäle weiter da die Kanalabstände bei WLAN relativ klein sind und mehr Abstand zum Störer ist nunmal besser als weniger.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kann der WLAN-Kanal schuld an ständigen Disconnects sein?*

gut, ich hab seit meinem thread keine probleme mehr gehabt, hab kanal13 statt ich glaub 6 oder so. 

ich HOFFE, es liegt wirklich daran. is nur seltsam, dass es zuvor mit dem alten kanal erst einige wochen ging... oder reicht es schon, wenn der nachbar ein neues schnurlostelefon hat?


----------



## riedochs (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kann der WLAN-Kanal schuld an ständigen Disconnects sein?*

Bei mir war es das schnurlose Telefon. Das Siemens Gigaset hat in den unteren Kanälen mein Wlan durcheinander gebracht.


----------



## Creep1972 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kann der WLAN-Kanal schuld an ständigen Disconnects sein?*

Gibt das Programm W-Lan Booster von Blitzbox. Funzt perfekt bei mir. W-Lan geht bei mir über zwei Etagen. Wenn Du Kohle sparen willst, meld dich mal mit Mail-Adi bei mir 
Ich rede hier als ehemaliger Betroffener


----------

